# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Premium Account 4.2 Ready (Moogle)

## Tetraju

Small House in Shirogane - fully furnished
Appartment in the Mist - fully furnished

Chocobo Rank 18

50KK+ Gils

625K+ MGP (Fenrir, Cloud and Nanamo TT Cards already purchased)

136 Titles (including the ones from T6/7/8/9 Savage and God of the Land/Hand)

49 Mounts (including Kirin and all his ponies, Nightmare, Firebird and all his birds, Sleipnir, Whisper, the 3 Garo horses, the A4S Gobtank, Fenrir, the Falcon, the Flying Cumulus)

115 Minions (including the Oytter, the Firefox, all the Yokai)

94 TT Cards (including Cloud Strife, Nanamo, etc)

6600+ Achievments Points

700+ Commendations

Lieutenant on 3 GC. Rank PvP 50 on Maelstrom and Adders, 26 on Flames

GC Squad full of pretty ao'ras & miqotes (all 50+)

Ranked in the Gold Tier for this Feast season (rewards incoming with 4.2 patch)

All Tribes reputations are maxed out (ARR, HW & SB)

Hunt: all minions purchased, ALL mount speed maps purchased

8 retainers (2 NIN, 2 MIN, 2 BOT, 2 FSH) & 2800+ ventures
One full of Glamour (with Mog Kiosk sets like Thancred and Minfillia, or Edda's weapons)
One full of relic items (worth 70K+ of poetics) and boss tokens 
One with a LOT of SB aethersands

TANKS

PLD - 70 - i319 (Zeta on books step 6/9, Lux on Lights farm step)
DRK - 70 - i317
WAR - 18 - i11

HEALS

WHM - 19 - i7
SCH - 27 - i12
AST - 70 - i313

DPS

MNK - 7 - i7
DRG - 70 - i316 (Zeta atma step done)
NIN - 70 - i340 (Zeta done, Lux done)
SAM - 70 - i315
BRD - 70 - i324
MCH - 70 - i324
BLM - 7 - i7
SMN - 27 - i12
RDM - 70 - i316

CRAFTERS

CRP - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
BSM - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
ARM - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
GSM - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
LTW - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
WVR - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
ALC - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)
CUL - 70 - i304 (all recipes unlocked)

GATHERERS

MIN - 70 - i304 (all folklore books unlocked)
BOT - 70 - i304 (all folklore books unlocked)
FSH - 70 - i295 (all folklore books unlocked)


This account is ready to make millions/day since patch day with crafters and gatherers
It's also Savage ready with a lot of classes.

I'm asking 900$

I can sell it with or without the Small House, with or without the gil.

You can MP me here or send a mail at tetraju at gmx dot com

----------

